

The United States is abandoning its role as the global champion of human rights - mtgx
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/opinion/americas-shameful-human-rights-record.html

======
andyjohnson0
Important points are made in this article, but I really don't see why it is on
HN.

~~~
ktizo
Lots of countries around the world have decided to not give a shit about human
rights at one point or another.

Most of them only get as far as terrorising their own populations.

The reason to be worried more about the US doing this than with most nations
is that most nations don't have the technological edge to cause the level of
unprecedented chaos that the US currently has.

The politics on it's own is nowhere near as big a problem as the politics plus
the technology.

------
molmalo
I agree with most of the letter, but " In addition to American citizens' being
targeted for assassination or indefinite detention" that sentence makes it
seem like its ok to target for assassination foreign individuals but it turns
out to be bad when they target Americans. Every person has the right to be
judged in a just trial.

The world is becoming multipolar. And that's a good thing. USA has to adapt,
as everyone else, so the world can be a better world for us all.

------
ttt_
> _the great escalation in drone attacks has turned aggrieved families toward
> terrorist organizations_

Perhaps the whole point of their strategy? I can't see the US government and
military as stupid, they seem to be making sure that the terrorist threat
perpetuates.

~~~
bediger4000
Large organizations don't have to be "stupid" to do counterproductive things,
they just have to be segmented. "The right hand doesn't know what the left
hand is doing" is one way of saying this.

Maybe the US DoD/Military Industrial Complex learned from the 1989 fall of the
Berlin Wall and the "peace dividend" - never really defeat your enemy/boogey
man or the funding dries up.

